# Which restaurants do you avoid?



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

If the food is out of sight, in the back, they take their time. 

You will wait 1,5,10,30 minutes despite being told it's 'coming right out.'

Because of lateness, my rating fell from a 4.77 to 4.59

See:

BJs 
Islands
Claim Jumper
Red Robin
PF Chang
Dickies BBQ
Outback

Not sure, but these place generally hate us, because they think we are stealing their tips. Or, management fails to scale service based on economic demand. Could be a few factors as to why these places lag big time.

What are your expiriences?


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

When they respond it will be out in a few minutes ask them "What does a few minutes mean?" since it means something different for different people. Most of the time I get them to tell me how long it will take. Once I know the timing I text the customer what is happening and the restaurant is working on their order to be done in however many minutes they shared with you.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Flier5425 said:


> When they respond it will be out in a few minutes ask them "What does a few minutes mean?" since it means something different for different people. Most of the time I get them to tell me how long it will take. Once I know the timing I text the customer what is happening and the restaurant is working on their order to be done in however many minutes they shared with you.


Servers and counter persons don't really know the timing. Anything they tell you is a guess anyway. I will be done, when it's done.

I know other restaurants that don't lag soo much. Why waste time?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Unless the tip is super good I always turn down orders from Red Robin.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> If the food is out of sight, in the back, they take their time.
> 
> You will wait 1,5,10,30 minutes despite being told it's 'coming right out.'
> 
> ...


From my limited experience, anything from an address without parking,

yes, there WILL be restaurants on uber eat that has zero parking. In orlando there's a few downtown that are borderline impossible to get to a certain times of day, and zero parking at certain times of day, and some that even have zero parking ever at all.

That should be one of the requirements... but it isn't.


----------



## Goongpad77 (Dec 6, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> Unless the tip is super good I always turn down orders from Red Robin.


They take the longest in my zone


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

All fast food unless they pay really well.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

oicu812 said:


> All fast food unless they pay really well.


It depends....Taco Bell and Canes is awesome...just hit the drive thru!

However, Chick-fil-a and Sonic doesn't like us going through the drive-thru.


----------



## WildflowerRunner (Mar 4, 2018)

The Dickey's BBQ here is pretty quick. They usually wait until I get there to bag it up, but otherwise they are ready.

There's a local Indian place I avoid, and after knocking heads with them, I'm sure they don't miss me. But they wouldn't even cook the food until I got there. It took me 20 minutes to reach them one night, so I thought for sure it would be in and out. No. I got there and he told me they needed 30 minutes to cook the food. I don't think so.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

5 guys, and fatburger can suck butt. Then there’s a local place called the tin roof with valet only parking 24/7. I’m not letting them drive my car then having them expecting a tip, when it takes 5 minutes in and out to get the food then having to wait on them to get the car. 

Luckily there’s a bank across the street and the security is only a few guys that are cool with me.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Bpr2 said:


> 5 guys, and fatburger can suck butt. Then there's a local place called the tin roof with valet only parking 24/7. I'm not letting them drive my car then having them expecting a tip, when it takes 5 minutes in and out to get the food then having to wait on them to get the car.
> 
> Luckily there's a bank across the street and the security is only a few guys that are cool with me.


Valet should go back to france. Sooo tired of them taking up normal parking places.

I want to knock their signs over and run over their cones.

They are extremely annoying and have no clue.

Why can't people park their own cars?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Why can't people park their own cars?


Too lazy to find their own parking spaces.


----------



## MykUberBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

Benihana is the worst! Sometimes you need to wait an hour or so!



> Why can't people park their own cars?


Why do people can't buy their own food, like they use too? Back in the days the only delivery are Pizza! Damn Millennials!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

MykUberBoy said:


> Benihana is the worst! Sometimes you need to wait an hour or so!
> 
> Why do people can't buy their own food, like they use too? Back in the days the only delivery are Pizza! Damn Millennials!


Yeah, lolz!!!


----------



## WildflowerRunner (Mar 4, 2018)

MykUberBoy said:


> Benihana is the worst! Sometimes you need to wait an hour or so!
> 
> Why do people can't buy their own food, like they use too? Back in the days the only delivery are Pizza! Damn Millennials!


Actually, that depends on where you are from. I'm 38 and grew up with delivery. All the Chinese takeouts delivered, pizza delivered, Italian restaurants delivered, and several others. My town even had 2 liquor stores that delivered. And delivery was free.


----------



## Uber37 (Aug 28, 2015)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> If the food is out of sight, in the back, they take their time.
> 
> You will wait 1,5,10,30 minutes despite being told it's 'coming right out.'
> 
> ...


Yea i hate that they give bad rating because of time when they choose the place and already know that we have to order it for them. Just crazy.


----------



## SubTeacher (Jun 15, 2018)

The Cheesecake Factory is pretty bad. I get a cringe eveytime I see an order pop up from that place. They rarely have the food ready upon my arrival. Most times you will see 4-5 other deliveries standing around waiting for the food.


----------



## notmyfavoritething (Jun 25, 2018)

MykUberBoy said:


> Benihana is the worst! Sometimes you need to wait an hour or so!
> 
> Why do people can't buy their own food, like they use too? Back in the days the only delivery are Pizza! Damn Millennials!


Why would anyone want delivery from Benihana? Half the point of that place is watching someone cook and juggle knives or something.


----------



## SubTeacher (Jun 15, 2018)

If you log in at 5pm and receive an order for pick up that is scheduled for 6pm, ideally you should be getting a couple other orders prior to the 6pm pick up. This is never the case. If you have a later pick up, they won’t give you any other assignments prior to that one.


----------



## Ab85 (Jul 17, 2016)

SubTeacher said:


> The Cheesecake Factory is pretty bad. I get a cringe eveytime I see an order pop up from that place. They rarely have the food ready upon my arrival. Most times you will see 4-5 other deliveries standing around waiting for the food.


Of course they are horrible, just avoid them long waits all the time


----------



## SubTeacher (Jun 15, 2018)

Cheesecake Factory doesn’t bring your order when it is ready. They wait until there are a bunch of DD orders that are ready before they bring them up to the front.

Red Robbin is hit or miss. I notice that a lot of the restaurants that have the food ready prior to arrival, do nothing to keep the food warm. In most cases, the food is just sitting out on the counter.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

SubTeacher said:


> Cheesecake Factory doesn't bring your order when it is ready. They wait until there are a bunch of DD orders that are ready before they bring them up to the front.
> 
> Red Robbin is hit or miss. I notice that a lot of the restaurants that have the food ready prior to arrival, do nothing to keep the food warm. In most cases, the food is just sitting out on the counter.


I avoid cheesecake factory during the dinner rush.... 5:30pm-ish to 7pm. Lunch time, afternoons, and after 7pm it can be a short wait. Timing is everything.


----------



## WildflowerRunner (Mar 4, 2018)

notmyfavoritething said:


> Why would anyone want delivery from Benihana? Half the point of that place is watching someone cook and juggle knives or something.


I ask the same thing about deliveries from Hooters.


----------



## BriBarb88 (Mar 14, 2018)

Oh the one I hate the most is the earl’s Place off of Clybourn. Waited over an hour on a scheduled order because the dumb hostess only put in 2 out of 15 entrees. Food side was I made $48 on the order and literally just handed them the bags when I dropped it off.


----------



## notmyfavoritething (Jun 25, 2018)

WildflowerRunner said:


> I ask the same thing about deliveries from Hooters.


That too, if I were a guy or lesbian.


----------



## kenshi322 (Jul 28, 2018)

for me DD doesnt update menu on items for restaurants, so this piece of shit spicy Chinese place is off my list even though i got $18 but it came wit *****y words. never again


----------



## theamp18 (Nov 9, 2016)

I hate picking up from places that don't have a dedicated pickup location. Picking up from bartenders is the worst.


----------



## FUberEatsFuhrer (Jul 18, 2018)

5 guys. They don't even start the order till you arrive and wait in line at the register. I always cancel if it is anywhere near lunch time or even off hours if it has more than 3 items on the order.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

KFC
Tacobell
Burger King
Wendy's
Nana's Soul Food
Bojangles
Walmart
Most deliveries after 10:30pm, I find that is when the tips stop or slow down.


----------



## SubTeacher (Jun 15, 2018)

I took a Taco Bell this evening. It was two blocks from where I was at with a guaranteed payment of $11. I took the order. Upon arrival to the address, I received a call from the customer indicating that he put in his home address instead of his work. He offered me an extra $10 to drive another mile to his work. I took him for his word and he gave me $10. So the order basically came out to $21 for me. It was nice since the majority of the night sucked.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

dryverjohn said:


> KFC
> Tacobell
> Burger King
> Wendy's
> ...


Fast food to an apartment complex is usually a 'no-go' for me. Red card Drive throughs are ok if there's no rush.


----------

